# Throat infection - need food rec.'s and training tips



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Moonbow has been throwing up for a couple weeks very randomly. For the last week or so he has been huffing and puffing out his throat and nose frantically for a moment and then it subsides. Then he acts normal, tail wagging, running all over the place being a normal vizsla. I thought perhaps something was logged in his nose. Took him to the vet this morning and his nose is fine but his throat is inflamed. He also had a mild fever showing signs of infection.. The vet thinks that he has a throat infection from throwing up a lot and/or something stuck in his throat. He told me not to let Moonbow eat any grass at all. He said that some people will tell you that dog's eat grass to settle their stomach and the vet said that is completely WRONG. Dogs shouldn't eat grass at all for the reason that they can develop too much bacteria which can lead to infection and/or the grass can become logged in their throat and cause infection or choking. 

Moonbow is 5 months old and the doctor did not want to put him under sedation and x-ray him so instead he just put him on 10 days of antibiotics and anti-inflammatory's. The doctor also suggested that we change his food to a "sensitive stomach" food. Also to mix rice in with his food for a while. 

Questions:
1. Moonbow is currently on Orijen red meat blend. Can any one recommend another food that is for sensitive stomach's? (no chicken)

2. *How in the world do I stop him from eating grass?? ......Or stop him from eating EVERYTHING there is outside for that matter??? 

*only positive training methods please.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Interestingly enough Boris ended up in hospital a month ago because he was throwing up every time he ate(due probably because of something he ate in the garden). He spent 24 hrs in the hospital so that they could x-ray his tummy and check he hadn't got something stuck - didn't need to sedate him. Anyway they put him on Royal Canine sensitivity diet for a week.

When I told the vet he had been on rice and white fish but the rice use to pass through undigested - he said that actually dogs cannot digest rice - so why do all these foods have rice in them? To bulk them out??

I now feed ACANA pacifica(grain free -fish) and raw diet and he has gone from strength to strength.

Good luck on trying to stop him eating grass - both of mine love it. In fact my V grazes my lawn like one of my horses   That was very interesting what your vet was saying about grass because a lot of dogs eat it to make themselves sick - for whatever reason. It is almost like a digestive medicine :-\


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll look into the Royal Canine diet, thanks.

I have read lots of info on diet and found the no-grain diet seems to be the best and most raved about. However Moonbow is sensitive to it and I've tried all the blends and it's not currently giving me the results that it's reputation supports. I also was taking aback by the Vet's suggestion of rice but I figured I would try it to see if it helps Moonbow's tummy. FYI, Re- the x-ray... In order for them to check inside his throat for something lodged, he needs to be sedated. A stomach x-ray is not the same thing. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

He could have an allergy. I would try and find out what is going on. Who knows what is good for his stomach? It is dog specific. You need to try different things to figure out what is causing his problem. As far as leaving the grass alone he is eating it to settle his stomach. If you don't want him to eat stuff, watch him and tell him to "leave it".


----------

